# Coon Hunters needed in Heard County



## GWH (Nov 15, 2020)

We have an outstanding coon population on our club and we are looking for someone to help remove some, 1200 ac. good road system, WP WMA adjoins the land on one side.  We will require a small fee for access. No hunting during deer season.  If interested pm me a phone number
Thanks!


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 15, 2020)

I could be wrong, somebody else may know if that's how it works, but, there is not a lot of coon hunters anymore.  The ones that do have good dogs have probably got plenty of places to hunt nowadays without paying an access fee. Again, I may be wrong.  

You may have to pay a trapper to catch them, or better yet, get you some dog proof traps and catch them yourself.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 15, 2020)

Thread says "needed".   So you need them yet want them to pay a fee?   Man I used to love me some coon hunting.  Had some good dogs. Couldn't imagine paying somebody to do it, esp when west point wma is 10k acres next door.... Good luck


----------



## Al Medcalf (Nov 15, 2020)

Lots of free coon hunting ground opens up for free after acorn goat season.


----------



## GWH (Nov 15, 2020)

Is anything free now other than government handouts, I trapped in the late 70's while in college, prices for pelts were good now. Back then the land was open and when we did start leasing it in 1979, it was less than $1.00. Now it averages over $12.00. Not trying to start a war, just trying to give another hunter access to quality land with a good population of coons, getting fat on corn. Also he/she would be the only ones coon hunting. If anyone takes offence please forgive me.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't think anybody took offence.  It's just that you probably won't find anybody willing to pay you to do you a service.


----------



## twoheartedale (Nov 16, 2020)

Coon hunters I know very rarely kill them. It's all about the dogs.


----------



## GWH (Nov 18, 2020)

I understand


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 10, 2021)

I mean I know several that would come kill coons for yall, but they're not going to pay to do it. Plenty of deer hunters are tired of feeding coons and will gladly let us come on in and thin them out after deer season. If you're serious about it let me know but nobody is going to pay you for worthless coons. A top quality XXL hide in perfect shape from up north only sells for maybe $10 these days. These southern coons you be lucky to get $1-2.


----------



## outdoorman (Feb 14, 2021)

I just come upon this post and have a few Q's about getting rid of coons on my land. Why aren't people coon hunting any longer?  People used to like coon meat in the south but I assume don't anymore?


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 21, 2021)

Plenty of us still coon hunt. The biggest issue I face is finding land. Most deer hunters think once a dog steps foot on a property the deer will run to the property lines and never come back. 

Where are you located? I can sure help that issue if it's a reasonable drive. Especially with a hunt coming up. How large is the property? 



outdoorman said:


> I just come upon this post and have a few Q's about getting rid of coons on my land. Why aren't people coon hunting any longer?  People used to like coon meat in the south but I assume don't anymore?


----------



## deramey67 (Apr 24, 2021)

Once coon season comes back around me and some of my friends will come help with the coon problem but won’t be able to pay much since it is 2.5 hours away from where we live. But we always enjoy a good opportunity to run the dogs


----------



## deramey67 (May 4, 2021)

GWH said:


> We have an outstanding coon population on our club and we are looking for someone to help remove some, 1200 ac. good road system, WP WMA adjoins the land on one side.  We will require a small fee for access. No hunting during deer season.  If interested pm me a phone number
> Thanks!


Hit me up once coon season comes back around and me and a few friends may be able to come help you out


----------



## Hunterbristol (Aug 4, 2021)

let me know when you’re ready when season is back in and i’d be able to bring your walkers down there 4702410378


----------



## CoonHunter30251 (Oct 28, 2021)

GWH said:


> We have an outstanding coon population on our club and we are looking for someone to help remove some, 1200 ac. good road system, WP WMA adjoins the land on one side.  We will require a small fee for access. No hunting during deer season.  If interested pm me a phone number
> Thanks!


send me a text 404-375-8310  would be interested in joining to coon hunt out of season


----------



## CoonHunter30251 (Oct 28, 2021)

sorry 404-357-8310 Tim


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 28, 2021)

What a crock. Expecting someone to pay you for a service you need.


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 29, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> What a crock. Expecting someone to pay you for a service you need.


You don't know what the "small fee" is. Could be a case of cold drinks, or maybe 0.05. 
I think its a great opportunity for someone that wants to run dogs.


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 29, 2021)

I think it's terrible.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 29, 2021)

I think a herding dog might be better'n a treeing dog for me...


----------



## CoonHunter30251 (Nov 2, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I think a herding dog might be better'n a treeing dog for me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1112812


be happy to help you out with that coon problem


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 2, 2021)

CoonHunter30251 said:


> be happy to help you out with that coon problem


 Possibly after deer season is over. Where are you? We're in Southern Upson county.


----------



## CoonHunter30251 (Nov 2, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Possibly after deer season is over. Where are you? We're in Southern Upson county.


meriwether and coweta. we are 3 guys two of us work for Coweta County


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 2, 2021)

CoonHunter30251 said:


> meriwether and coweta. we are 3 guys two of us work for Coweta County


 Could be interesting. I'd like to talk to my neighbor first.
I have 320 acres, a pretty square piece of property. Will the dogs run off of that? I'm directly on Hwy 19.


----------



## CoonHunter30251 (Nov 2, 2021)

we have right at 500 in Talbot. Sometimes they do but we get them back. Which the neighboring clubs found out and know they want us to get hunt theirs also lol


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> You don't know what the "small fee" is. Could be a case of cold drinks, or maybe 0.05.
> I think its a great opportunity for someone that wants to run dogs.


But the guy is wanting somebody that coon hunts to come "help" him out. So he has a coon problem but wants somebody else to pay for it.  I can almost guarantee that the fee is more than a case of drinks.  That sounds like a great opportunity!!!!

It's like someone with a beaver problem but they don't want to pay me to come catch their beavers.  They want me to spend my time, my gas, my money to rid them of their problem.


----------



## CoonHunter30251 (Nov 2, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> But the guy is wanting somebody that coon hunts to come "help" him out. So he has a coon problem but wants somebody else to pay for it.  I can almost guarantee that the fee is more than a case of drinks.  That sounds like a great opportunity!!!!
> 
> It's like someone with a beaver problem but they don't want to pay me to come catch their beavers.  They want me to spend my time, my gas, my money to rid them of their problem.


If it turns out to be a yearly deal then i would be willing to pay to coon hunt it every year. Its hard to find land after the wma's close to run your dogs year round. Just saying


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2021)

CoonHunter30251 said:


> If it turns out to be a yearly deal then i would be willing to pay to coon hunt it every year. Its hard to find land after the wma's close to run your dogs year round. Just saying


I understand that and I agree.  But the OP was looking for somebody to "help" him out.  There is a difference in asking for somebody to help with a problem and asking if somebody wants to lease a place to hunt.


----------



## gawildlife (Nov 2, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Could be interesting. I'd like to talk to my neighbor first.
> I have 320 acres, a pretty square piece of property. Will the dogs run off of that? I'm directly on Hwy 19.



Yes, coons don't know property lines and dogs follow the coon.


----------



## gawildlife (Nov 2, 2021)

JMO, but the deer idiots who lock up their land against the rest of us outdoorsfolk should suffer the consequences.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 2, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> Yes, coons don't know property lines and dogs follow the coon.



 I am trying to give somebody an opportunity, but it sounds like my property is too small.. The last thing I want to do is get in a bad situation with the neighbors who I'm trying to get to know better.  We share a lot of deer and I would like to be able to get info from them so I'm not hunting a buck that they already killed.
 If I can't help out I a coon hunter, I'm a deer idiot?


----------



## gawildlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Not if the offer is made. I as a hound hunter would need to factor in the safety of my dogs.
Depending on dog 320 may be big enough. A close hunting close mouthed cur or feist would probably be fine. A bawl mouthed deep driving comp type hound not so much.
I'd also want to know that if the dog crosses a line it won't get shot on sight and that the neighbors won't be a jerk about it if I grab my dog and apologize. Also I need to know if nearby hardtop gets much traffic at night and that there's no gator infested swamps to worry about.
If I've done all that and still lose a dog its on me.


----------



## gawildlife (Nov 2, 2021)

My real issue is with the "purists" and "elitests" of any segment of the outdoors who snub or work against other outdoorsman and women.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 2, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> Not if the offer is made. I as a hound hunter would need to factor in the safety of my dogs.
> Depending on dog 320 may be big enough. A close hunting close mouthed cur or feist would probably be fine. A bawl mouthed deep driving comp type hound not so much.
> I'd also want to know that if the dog crosses a line it won't get shot on sight and that the neighbors won't be a jerk about it if I grab my dog and apologize. Also I need to know if nearby hardtop gets much traffic at night and that there's no gator infested swamps to worry about.
> If I've done all that and still lose a dog its on me.


^^^  These are the things I'm thinking about.
 I've quail hunted enough to know that some breeds of dogs range further than others and thought maybe it would be the same with some coon hounds.
 From the center of the property to the property lines is probably 5 or 600 yd in either direction. And we have almost a mile frontage on highway 19 which is speed limit 65...  Across the highway is part high fence and part 200+acre cow pasture. If the dogs get over there they'll either have no place to go or I'll have big trouble with one of the county's largest landowners.
 And a thigh deep creek that we have trouble crossing cuts off the far quarter of the property... We would have to drive around and park on the road and enter the woods from several hundred yds away if the dogs got over there...
 I think most deer hunters hunt in clubs or other people's land where they don't have the opportunity to give someone the go ahead to coon hunt.  I don't think it's because they are consciously blocking people out from going hunting.
 Can you imagine what a club president would have to go through to get consensus on weather or not they even wanted coon dogs in there... 
 And if they're leasing land from a timber company like I am, you'd probably have to clue them in with the names of the people participating (same as we have to do for our deer hunters) before they would even technically allow it. IF they would even allow it.
 Liability always seems to be the biggest issue...


----------



## gawildlife (Nov 2, 2021)

Yup, liability and the ambulance chasers are killing just about everything in this country.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 3, 2021)

It looks like I'm ordering a 1/2 a dozen DPs. Just what I need, another hobby...


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 3, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> It looks like I'm ordering a 1/2 a dozen DPs. Just what I need, another hobby...


Then when you get them going good you can order some foothold traps for coyotes. Go big or go home! Post pictures of your catches in the trapping forum!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 3, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Then when you get them going good you can order some foothold traps for coyotes. Go big or go home! Post pictures of your catches in the trapping forum!


 I used to could hear a 1/2 a dozen or so coyotes from camp nearly every night.
 These days, when they get together it sounds like about 30 of them at a time...


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I used to could hear a 1/2 a dozen or so coyotes from camp nearly every night.
> These days, when they get together it sounds like about 30 of them at a time...


All the more reason to get some coyote traps.  I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures in the trapping forum!


----------

